# My Office Mascot



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

I had to tell the story of this little kitty too. I work with a guy in his basement doing web design work and because it's his residence, the cats are pretty much allowed to go all over the house including the office. Well Molly is a little lovebug. She has somehow adopted me as her favorite person and has taken to sleeping in my office during the time that I am there. She has her own chair and everything. I've crumpled up some bits of paper so she has some toys and such. My boss recently had a meeting and moved Molly's chair to his office. She knows it is her chair and now goes and sleeps in his office! I've accused him of stealing my office mascot since he's got one of his own. Shadow will go and sleep on the bed in his office because it has a fleece blanket on it. I'm gonna have to move that chair back. Molly is just so adorable and sleeps in the weirdest positions. Sometimes she'll hop up on my desk and sleep in front of the keyboard so I pretty much have to stop working and cater to her.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

That's great! My work would sure be better if there was a cat here to keep us company!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That's great! I wish I could have a cat at work too. You'll have to get Molly's chair back, though  

seashell


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

just to let you all know, I took some pics of Molly with my phone today and hopefully will have them posted soon.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That's great! I'll be looking out for those pics  

seashell


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, I bet your work day is so much better because Molly helps you. Now go get that chair back!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

One of my biggest perks with working at home is being able to take a kitty break whenever I want. I have cat beds in my office and generally have one or two of them here with me. The downside is the litter boxes are in here too, gotta get them moved....


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I did get her chair back and of course she was very happy about it. Problem is, boss had another meeting today and took MY chair instead of Molly's. So I was technically borrowing Molly's chair and she wasn't too happy about it. So now I get the hard square chair because she's decided she wants to take a nap.

Sigh.


----------



## Jonathan415 (Jul 18, 2008)

I work from home too, and my cat tends to want attention and petting from me in the worst times, like when I'm programming in front of the computer, and very busy. She blocks my way to the keyboard, and blocks the view to my monitor, and refuses to move. I kick her out, and she's back very soon afterwards again. I had to lock the door, or else she wouldn't let me work.

Now, when I'm not working, and I want Lucy to hang out with me, like when I'm watching TV, and she goes do her own thing, and doesn't look for my attention.

Funny but our time schedule for petting / attention are always on the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How typical of a cat, Jonathan !  

seashell


----------

